# Cyberduck, fichiers .htaccess ou .htpasswd non visible



## SnowMan (10 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,



J'ai récemment switché vers le monde merveilleux de la pomme et je viens de découvrir "Cyberduck" comme client FTP.

Sous WinXP, j'utilise FileZilla pour me connecter à mes FTP (chez Free) et mes fichiers .htaccess ou .htpasswd sont visibles.

Mais quand je me connecte avec Cyberduck, les fichiers de ce type ne sont pas visibles.

Dois-je modifier quelque chose dans les préférences de ce programme ?



  Question subsidiaire : par défaut, lencodage du texte est en UTF-8 mais tous les caractères ne saffiche pas convenablement (jai une sorte de losange noir avec un point dinterrogation à lintérieur), est-ce quun autre format serait mieux adapté ? Si oui, lequel ?



  Merci pour votre aide


----------



## whereismymind (10 Décembre 2007)

Laisse tomber CyberDuck, il ne voit pas ce genre de fichier. Prend plutôt RBrowser, il est gratuit aussi (dans la version de base, qui suffit largement)

Pour ta 2eme question, je ne sais pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2007)

A priori, aucun logiciel sur Mac ne verra ce genre de fichier, vu que par définition, sur Mac (du moins avec OS X), quand le nom d'un fichier commence par un point, il est invisible !

Sinon, CyberDuck, je l'ai utilisé assez longtemps, il est très bien, mais depuis, je suis passé à Captain FTP, il est payant (pas cher quand même, 25$, au cours actuel, ça doit faire moins d'une vingtaine d'&#8364; ... 17,99 &#8364; d'après Orange Finance), mais point de vue pratique, c'est un cran au dessus !


Enfin, vu que :







On déménage !


----------



## David_b (11 Décembre 2007)

whereismymind a dit:


> Laisse tomber CyberDuck, il ne voit pas ce genre de fichier.


Euh... Maj + Pomme + R  
ou Menu Présentation -> afficher les fichiers cachés.

Edit : @Pascal 77: merci pour le lien vers CaptainFTP, je connaissais pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Euh... Maj + Pomme + R
> ou Menu Présentation -> afficher les fichiers cachés.



Oui, ça va bien cinq minutes, mais après, ça lasse de travailler comme ça, ça donne l'impression de conduire la voiture depuis le compartiment moteur :rateau:



David_b a dit:


> Edit : @Pascal 77: merci pour le lien vers CaptainFTP, je connaissais pas


----------



## David_b (11 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, ça va bien cinq minutes, mais après, ça lasse de travailler comme ça, ça donne l'impression de conduire la voiture depuis le compartiment moteur :rateau:


+1 c'est pour ça que je pense en changer


----------



## SnowMan (12 Décembre 2007)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses 

J'ai testé "RBrowser" et il m'affiche bien le fichier ".htaccess".

Cependant, je crois que j'ai toujours ce petit problème avec l'encodage du texte car le nom du fichier se présente sous cette forme: "????"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Décembre 2007)

FireFTP : gratuit et pratique à utiliser (et pourtant, je ne suis pas expert en FTP... plutôt en soupières  ).

Cela dit, je ne sais pas s'il est capable d'afficher les ".htaccess".


----------



## whereismymind (13 Décembre 2007)

Jamais testé sur Mac mais sur PC, elle plantait beaucoup à l'époque. As tu parfois des problèmes à uploader des petits fichiers avec ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Décembre 2007)

whereismymind a dit:


> Jamais testé sur Mac mais sur PC, elle plantait beaucoup à l'époque. As tu parfois des problèmes à uploader des petits fichiers avec ?


Jamais.

Je m'en sers pour mettre à jour mon site web et j'en suis très satisfait.


----------



## whereismymind (13 Décembre 2007)

Je dois avoir un soucis alors. Je viens de me rendre compte que quelque soit le client FTP que j'utilise, il plante quasiment à chaque fois que je tente d'uploader des fichiers de petites tailles (Quelques Ko)

Faut-il ouvrir le Port 21 dans les règles du firewall ?? Je me suis jamais posé cette question. J'ai un routeur NetGear relié à ma N9UF Box.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, ça va bien cinq minutes, mais après, ça lasse de travailler comme ça, ça donne l'impression de conduire la voiture depuis le compartiment moteur :rateau:



Il y a juste une petite case à cocher dans les préférences et le réglage reste  Il est où le problème?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Il y a juste une petite case à cocher dans les préférences et le réglage reste  Il est où le problème?



Pas dans la manière de régler le bouzin, mais tu as déjà essayé de travailler toute une journée avec les fichiers cachés ... affichés ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas dans la manière de régler le bouzin, mais tu as déjà essayé de travailler toute une journée avec les fichiers cachés ... affichés ? :rateau:



Ah oui, vu comme ça  Sinon je n'utilise pas cyberduck pour me balader sur mon disque dur, je copie directement du finder dans la fenêtre de cyberduck.


----------



## netgui (2 Janvier 2008)

j'ai coché la case 'afficher les fichiers commençant par "."' dans Cyberduck et je ne vois toujours pas un fichier .htaccess que je dois pourtant déplacer... je commence à %=+`$%ùù !!!.. avoir envie d'aller u dodo 

Qqn a t'il une solution pour un .htacess sur mac ?


----------



## David_b (2 Janvier 2008)

netgui a dit:


> j'ai coché la case 'afficher les fichiers commençant par "."' dans Cyberduck et je ne vois toujours pas un fichier .htaccess que je dois pourtant déplacer... je commence à %=+`$%ùù !!!.. avoir envie d'aller u dodo
> 
> Qqn a t'il une solution pour un .htacess sur mac ?



s'il est sur le Finder, tu ne le verras pas (autant que je sache, Cyberduck affiche le contenu des serveurs web), du moins pas sans bidouille.Ou alors:
1/ essaye avec Transmit, je crois qu'il affiche les fichiers invisibles en local aussi.
2/ gratuit : renomme le fichier sans le ".". En passant par le Terminal, met-toi dans le dossier où est le fameux fichier et tape: mv .htaccess xhtaccess
le fichier apparaîtra dans le Finder. Une fois uploadé, renomme-le avec le point 

tu peux aussi faire du FTP directement depuis le Terminal, sans renommer le fichier


----------



## pascalou2449 (15 Avril 2010)

Après 2 ans d'inactivité sur ce forum, il fallait bien que quelqu'un le réactive... j'ai trouvé la solution pour afficher les fichiers cachés avec Cyberduck. 

D'abord dans préférences/navigateur/ il faut activer "afficher les fichiers commençant par '.' "

Ensuite, pour qu'ils soient visibles, il faut que le dossier dans lequel ils se situent soit vide de tout fichier non caché!

Si jamais ça peut être utile à quelqu'un...


----------

